# Pike Island ice?



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

What does the river look like for ice around Steubenville?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

No ice and muddy!


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

A little high and colored but very fishable in my opinion. The walleye and sauger should be ready anytime.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

I was there Saturday from noon til 4pm and got skunk. I was using minnows and casting out jigs. No one was there until around 3pm. Then the pier was packed and the parking lot was packed. I didn't see a single fish caught. I don't know if anyone did any good later on that evening. Anyways, the river has no ice and some debris near the pier.


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was there from like 4-6:30 on Saturday. Caught one on minnow. Everybody pretty much left as soon as we got there said it was really slow as well.


----------

